# AFPL vs. GNU Ghostscript



## Grimreaper (23. April 2004)

Hallo, kann mir jemand den Unterschied zwischen AFPL und GNU Ghostscript erklären? Gibts überhaupt einen (mal abgesehen von den Lizenzbestimmungen)? Welches drüfte einem Privatanwender eher zusagen?

mfg Grimreaper


----------

